# OKLO, reactor de fisión nuclear completamente natural



## Fogonazo (Dic 1, 2009)

*Oklo, reactor de fisión nuclear completamente natural*

En las entrañas de África existe una de las maravillas más espectaculares del mundo, un reactor nuclear formado no por la mano del hombre, sino por la acción de la naturaleza y el cual fue capaz de producir 100 KW de poder. Descubierto por pura casualidad en Gabón, el mismo, ya extinto, se halla en las minas de uranio de Franceville. Y su descubrimiento revolucionó el mundo de la física.



Era el año 1972, y la compañía que operaba la mina comenzó un estudio geológico comprensivo para entender por que la cantidad de uranio 235U era tan escasa  el  235U es un isótopo del uranio hallado en la naturaleza y capaz de provocar una reacción en cadena de fisión de expansión rápida, al ser capaz de interactuar con neutrones lentos. Esto a su vez lo hace más inestable y escaso. 

Nadie podía entender por qué la cantidad de 235U era tan poca. En efecto, todos los estudios geológicos y geoquímicos realizados en la zona indicaban que la cantidad debía ser mucho mayor.
La única respuesta residía en que alguien, o algo, lo había consumido.

Tras rastrear el “Problema” el equipo de investigación llegó a un descubrimiento asombroso.
En el área denominada Oklo, de 35 mil Km2, un fenómeno único y maravilloso estaba ocurriendo: un reactor nuclear completamente natural. 

La explotación de la mina fue detenida, y en 1975 un estudio conjunto internacional se dedicó a estudiar intensivamente el fenómeno.
Prontamente se reivindicó al físico Paul Kazuo Kuroda, quien dos décadas atrás había teorizado este tipo de fenómenos, sólo para ser ignorado y ridiculizado.
Kuroda, sabiendo la característica fisible natural del 235U, y por ende, su mayor abundancia en el pasado hace 900 millones de años existía más de dos veces la cantidad actual de 235U en la Tierra, teorizó que dadas ciertas condiciones físicas podía ocurrir la existencia de un reactor de fisión natural.
Entre las más importantes se encontraban la ausencia de Boro y elementos de su familia, la presencia de un moderador de neutrones  que puede ser agua con una cantidad anormal de moléculas 2H2O (Agua pesada)  y una gran concentración de 235U.
Todo, “Encapsulado” a presión en cavernas subterráneas. Estas condiciones terminan convirtiendo a la reacción en auto-sostenible, ya que, a medida que el agua hierve, modera y retarda la reacción evitando que se convierta en una fusión. 

Teniendo esto en cuenta, el grupo de investigación pudo concluir que en el pasado, en Oklo existió un considerable reactor de fisión nuclear natural que, tras una enorme reacción en cadena, consumió 500 kilogramos de 235U. 


_En el centro del reactor nuclear natural de Oklo.
El Residuo amarillo es un testamento de la reacción de fisión
nuclear ocurrida en el área_

Tras un estudio de Uranio-Plomo, y en menor importancia Potasio-Argón y Rubidio-Estroncio, se concluiría que el evento ocurrió hace 1800 millones de años.
Más increíble aun, es que le reactor de Oklo se mantuvo en operación durante 500 mil años aunque estudios recientes estiman 150 mil años, alterando para siempre la composición de la cantera.
Más sorprendentemente aun, y según LiveScience, Oklo pudo llegar a producir 100 KW de poder.

Si bien Oklo es un fenómeno único, se sospecha, debido a evidencia geológica recientes, que en la montaña Yucca pudo llegara existir otro de estos reactores.

*Fuente*

*Más Info:*


----------



## Tacatomon (Dic 1, 2009)

Wow, Con esto, uno se pone a pensar que este planeta es MARAVILLOSO. Simplemente sorprendente. Al meno, a mi me interesa esto de la energia nuclear.

Muchisimas gracias por la info Fogonazo

Saludos!!!


----------



## electrodan (Dic 1, 2009)

A ver, no es lo mismo 100 KW PMPO, que 100 KW por mil años, que 100 KW por un millón de años. Pero está interesante el artículo. De todas formas, yo no le veo mucho de especial al reactor. Solo casualidad de que se dieran las condiciones para que se mantuviera la fisión.
Saludos.


----------



## Chico3001 (Dic 4, 2009)

Mentira... eso es un complo de grupos alienigenas rebeldes que nos invadieron y nos querian como esclavos para extraer su energon.... 

Afortunadamente para nosotros teniamos a los Autobots de nuestro lado


----------



## Tacatomon (Dic 4, 2009)

Chico3001 dijo:


> Mentira... eso es un complo de grupos alienigenas rebeldes que nos invadieron y nos querian como esclavos para extraer su energon....
> 
> Afortunadamente para nosotros teniamos a los Autobots de nuestro lado



Luego por que Megatrón se enoja


----------



## boximil1 (Dic 5, 2009)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Prontamente se reivindicó al físico Paul Kazuo Kuroda, quien dos décadas atrás había teorizado este tipo de fenómenos, *sólo para ser ignorado y ridiculizado*.
> *:*


 
que frustrante es esa caracteristica de el ser humano , y  hoy la mantiene como siempre .


----------

